# Military Photo Thread



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, I know that there are many of our members here at CS that have been or are currently serving in a branch of the armed forces both here in the U.S. and abroad. I want to say thank you to each and everyone of you and hope that you will all take a moment to post a picture of yourself here in uniform and be recognized. Pleas post your name, branch of service, rank, where you are or were stationed and any other information that you would like. And to all of you I want to say thank you for all that you do, for all that you give and all the sacrifices that you make. I hope that ther will be good number of photos in here, it would be nice to see this thread get huge before veterans day. Also, if there is a member of the Jungle who may no longer be with us, and they served feel free to recognize them here as well.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for this starter thread. We in the Forces really appreciate all the support that we recieve. I am SPC J. McDaniel of the Maryland Army National Guard. I am currently still in the states. Most likely will be sent out next spring. But I do have many of my military brothers and sisters in the sand box now. DArn my pics are to big I will fix and post em later.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Larry Faulkner Navy served 1980-2000, many duty stations I was aircrew. My favorite was as a c-130 flight engineer with operation deep freeze flying in antarctica. Flew to the south pole many times. There were days that I couldn't believe they were actually paying me to have that much fun.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you both. Hope you can both gt pictures up.


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow no one is replying. Great idea for a thread so I'll post up my ugly mug. I was in the U.S. Army from April 97 - 06, the little girl is my daughter and it had been about 14 months since I've seen her. She the reason why I decided it was time to get out. I do miss being in but I really enjoy seeing my family at the end of the day.










Take care of yourselves and your fellow service men/women for those that are still serving.


----------



## nevin615 (Nov 3, 2007)

Danh78 said:


> Wow no one is replying. Great idea for a thread so I'll post up my ugly mug. I was in the U.S. Army from April 97 - 06, the little girl is my daughter and it had been about 14 months since I've seen her. She the reason why I decided it was time to get out. I do miss being in but I really enjoy seeing my family at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your service :tu


----------



## nevin615 (Nov 3, 2007)

I cannot find an edit button but I just wanted to add Thank you to the others as well...didnt mean to single one person out :tu

I have a 1 month old son and am in the National Guard...I have not been deployed yet but it looks like I will be gone for a year near the end of 2008


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

nevin615 said:


> I cannot find an edit button but I just wanted to add Thank you to the others as well...didnt mean to single one person out :tu
> 
> I have a 1 month old son and am in the National Guard...I have not been deployed yet but it looks like I will be gone for a year near the end of 2008


So lets see a picture before you leave.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you guys for this thread. It's good to finally see my fellow B/SOTL's in uniform. Due to the restrictions of my job, I can't say as much as I'd like; here goes: my name's Nick, I'm a Sergeant in the Marine Corps and as soon as I get home I'll post a pic (hopefully). Once again thanks to all the service members!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just wanted to remind everyone of OPSEC and INFOSEC when posting photos of yourself and your Military units. CS is a close family, but you can never be to careful.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Come on folks, I know there are more veterans on the boards than this. Today would be a great day to post pics of yourself in uniform and let us al say thank you.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I have 17 years toward retirement and after a 8 year break decided to go back into the ARMY Nat Guard to finish my time. I'm in a MP Unit now and awaiting MP School...............................thanks from a 1 Vet to all the other Vets out there


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> I have 17 years toward retirement and after a 8 year break decided to go back into the ARMY Nat Guard to finish my time. I'm in a MP Unit now and awaiting MP School...............................thanks from a 1 Vet to all the other Vets out there


Thank you for your service.:tu

I will smoke a nice stogie in honor of all the vets on CS tonight.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

I think many of them are too humble to put themselves out there for us to thank.

They do things, some of us can't even dream of doing. They spend ungodly amounts of time away from their families. They are woefully underpaid.

My Dad spent 40 years in the service (6 Navy 34 Air Force Resevres) and while he never had to put it on the line, I got to know many of his friends who did...

Thanks to each and every uniform wearing memeber of the service. From the flyboys to the jarheads, no matter why they do what they do, they deserve our thanks today.

:u


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I just got out, no thanks needed; I had too much fun to be thanked! In fact, thank you (taxpayers) for paying for my education!:ss Here's one of my favorite pictures from Iraq. I'm holding the picture of Saddam, and one of my team leaders is pulling security on the dirtbag for me! I was an 82nd Airborne guy, and I loved my time in the service, but I'm definitely having a lot of fun as a civilian now!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Big ole grin on Pete


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's a couple of me and the guys puffin on a nice nite. I'm the one with the Browning camo hat. (My nametag says Allard)
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6404&id=752759885&saved
Thanks to everyone who supports us. We all really appreciate it. It's hard to get a good smoke over here sometimes.

Chris


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> Here's a couple of me and the guys puffin on a nice nite. I'm the one with the Browning camo hat. (My nametag says Allard)
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6404&id=752759885&saved
> Thanks to everyone who supports us. We all really appreciate it. It's hard to get a good smoke over here sometimes.
> 
> Chris


3/73 Cav huh? I was in the old 3-505PIR that's now 5/73 Cav. I left when they were doing all of the RISTA transformation. How's life in the 82nd Cav (that sounds so jacked up!)?


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

pistol said:


> 3/73 Cav huh? I was in the old 3-505PIR that's now 5/73 Cav. I left when they were doing all of the RISTA transformation. How's life in the 82nd Cav (that sounds so jacked up!)?


RSTA. LOL. We're more like highway patrol here. I wanted to go to 1st 325, but they needed medics here in 3/73. It isn't so bad. I like my job and my NCO's are good guys. We're in Scania, and it's tiny and it's hard to get smokes here. I'm supplying like 80% of the guys here with good smokes, (they are smoking Thompson's ewww.) Other than that, I can't complain.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> RSTA. LOL. We're more like highway patrol here. I wanted to go to 1st 325, but they needed medics here in 3/73. It isn't so bad. I like my job and my NCO's are good guys. We're in Scania, and it's tiny and it's hard to get smokes here. I'm supplying like 80% of the guys here with good smokes, (they are smoking Thompson's ewww.) Other than that, I can't complain.


Right on, my BN was at a FOB that we built in Mahmudiyah (off of MSR Jackson in an abandoned chicken processing plant) called FOB St Michael, and we also spent a lot of time at Fallujah. Since we had our own FOB in balmy Mahmudiyah (we had no females, at our FOB, so you can imagine how high on the list for amenities we were), we never got anything man! We smoked a ton of Thompsons and my wife sent me a couple of decent boxes, so I feel your pain! We were definitely happy with what he had though. Hell, we didn't get s-hitters for until we hit the 4 month mark and showers until we hit the 6 month mark, so smoking a Thompson was nice!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm on the left


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

pistol said:


> Right on, my BN was at a FOB that we built in Mahmudiyah (off of MSR Jackson in an abandoned chicken processing plant) called FOB St Michael, and we also spent a lot of time at Fallujah. Since we had our own FOB in balmy Mahmudiyah (we had no females, at our FOB, so you can imagine how high on the list for amenities we were), we never got anything man! We smoked a ton of Thompsons and my wife sent me a couple of decent boxes, so I feel your pain! We were definitely happy with what he had though. Hell, we didn't get s-hitters for until we hit the 4 month mark and showers until we hit the 6 month mark, so smoking a Thompson was nice!


Kinda funny when a Thompson is nice. LOL. My wife is cool about my "habit" I usually spend about $150 a paycheck on stogies, and pass em out to everyone. I'd rather spend the money and smoke with my buds than have a bunch and smoke alone. I gotta admit, though, I'm glad I have a $hit*er and shower. Our unit runs a burn clinic for Iraqi children, and after 10 hours in a connex peeling and scraping burnt flesh, you smell a little nasty. Those are the days when I enjoy my smokes the most. :ss


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> Kinda funny when a Thompson is nice. LOL. My wife is cool about my "habit" I usually spend about $150 a paycheck on stogies, and pass em out to everyone. I'd rather spend the money and smoke with my buds than have a bunch and smoke alone. I gotta admit, though, I'm glad I have a $hit*er and shower. Our unit runs a burn clinic for Iraqi children, and after 10 hours in a connex peeling and scraping burnt flesh, you smell a little nasty. Those are the days when I enjoy my smokes the most. :ss


Haha, yeah, you never forget that smell! I'm in the OR all the time now (I sell surgical equipment for Ethicon-Endo Surgery), so I was reminded of that smell the first time I smelled a bovie on flesh. when we were in Iraq, the LT's in my company got together for a smoke as much as possible. We could usually get together after chow, but before our night ops about 3 times a week. I actually miss those times a lot; they were the best smoking buddies I've ever had.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This is me (on the right) 18 years ago, when we still had a Strategic Air Command. We had just completed a test launch of a Minuteman III ICBM.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't know if i have any photos of me while i was in (that are on any computers in digital form).


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> i don't know if i have any photos of me while i was in (that are on any computers in digital form).


A scanner would be just fine.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Well I found a couple of old photos - these go back just about 30 years to 1978. Ran them through the scanner so this is as good as they get at the moment. Notice the big ole red hat - was working on an Army Corp of Engineers job out in the Rock Island district for Quincy IL and Missouri - flood plane control job.

First picture - 220 pounds of lean mean fighting errr, ummm surveying machine!










What's wrong with this picture - notice the axle position - :r
This was before cell phones and so the other guy and I were stuck out on some back road in the middle of nowhere. We had Corp issued FM radios but could not reach them. Ended up reaching the Coast Guard (on the Mississippi river) who got a hold of the Corp of Engineers who called back to Fort Belvior who then got a hold of the local Army Reserve unit to come and pick us up.










In this picture - I don't know what the deal with the tongue is - but the arm is screwed. Broken wrist in 5 places, torn triangular cartridge, and pulled all the muscles in my arm. The was out in Fort Leavenworth, Kansas. Doing a survey of the base - not an actual inmate. 
Played on the Amry (of course) football team, defensive end - we were playing the Marines. Anyway on one play something didn't go right - heard the "snap" but thought it was the other guy. When I got to the hospital there were already 12 other guys there from the game. Don't even remember who won. Tough but fun game!










Got more pics somewhere - but who knows where.

Ron


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

1968 - Vietnam - 101st ABN


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

101st, Back when they were Paratroopers, not just a bunch of dirty nasty legs. LOL.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

cquon said:


> This is me (on the right) 18 years ago, when we still had a Strategic Air Command. We had just completed a test launch of a Minuteman III ICBM.


If the test launce took place at Vandenberg AFB between 1978-1984 I probably worked the launch. "Glory Trip, OOH RAH!"


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

The last one before retiring


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Richard, LTjg,
Stationed at the worst possible place for a base to be in Cali, Central Valley.
Pic of me in OCS ready to serve some ice cream:ss


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Two of these photos were taken in Baghdad, Iraq in 2006 and the last one is of when I came home on Mid-Tour leave in 2007

SGT Vazquez
Jon


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Attached photo (taken by me) is of a friend over the Hamrin Mtns. 3/101 ABN.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Getting the VIP treatment on a trip with some mercenaries (Aegis, a British firm).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the only one i have scanned. 
me, back in '92, Hohenfels, Germany, CMTC (which is now called JMTC or some crap). we were testing the microwave manpacks distances for our camera to mobile video unit (a humvee with a big topper on the back and 40 ft mast that came up out of the top).


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Airborne RU said:


> Getting the VIP treatment on a trip with some mercenaries (Aegis, a British firm).


Those Aegis guys are good guys. I had the unfortunate luck to treat one the other day with a broken arm and shrapnel wounds from EFP. Can't say I enjoyed it, but I do love my job.


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa (Dec 10, 2007)

these are from my 2003 deployment to Camp Phoenix. i was attached to 210th BSB that supported 10th Mountain's 4-31 Polar Bears. few pics exist of me in full battle rattle since all i did was fobbit stuff (meaning: "in the rear with the gear") downrange.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

cquon said:


> This is me (on the right) 18 years ago, when we still had a Strategic Air Command. We had just completed a test launch of a Minuteman III ICBM.


Holy Sh*t, you were SACumsized! I will have to dig up a photo.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

:tu


RETSF said:


> The last one before retiring
> 
> View attachment 6103


Woot woot! WTG Defendor :tu


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> :tu
> 
> Woot woot! WTG Defendor :tu


Your turn Pap, I'm sure you have one of those SNCO photos kicking around some where.:ss


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Well the thread took off a little slow but I'm glad to see so many starting to come forward to be recognized. Thank you all for your service.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

RETSF said:


> Your turn Pap, I'm sure you have one of those SNCO photos kicking around some where.:ss


I know, I know. I need to find my stash. My last coputer crashed with all my photos. I will get one posted soon.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I know, I know. I need to find my stash. My last coputer crashed with all my photos. I will get one posted soon.


Hey Brent...how's about a picture of you sitting in your lawn chair out on the ass end of an open C-130.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Hey Brent...how's about a picture of you sitting in your lawn chair out on the ass end of an open C-130.


I lost a ton of photos. I have to get something together.:tu


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

I guess I could post a few... 

I couldn't find the full size image on one of them, which makes me think that it doesn't exist.

A couple from school, one of me goofing off in the veg with my teammate. I didn't veg up at all, which is why at that range it shows me as being so dark in the photo, but at 100 yards, nobody could find me in binos...

I'm painting my gun in one of them, and have my boots off after a very very long 5 days in the field at the end of school, it was our final exercise, and my teammate decided that we should get as dirty as possible. I think he actually tried to kill me.

The Iraq ones (I'm in desert camo) were all in the Triangle, with the exception of the group photo, and that is of me and a few teammates in Kuwait. The last photo we took before getting on that beautiful freedom bird back to the States.

In one of them I was pulling radio watch and rear security, and it was one of our last ops in country. I was pretty pissed at that point because we couldn't get comm up due to all the rebarb crap they use to build their concrete houses deflecting our signal, so I was mostly just covering our ass with my 9mm. Thinking back.. I probably should have had my '16 and some friggen kevlar.

The other photo, where I'm on the rifle looking through a loophole made the cover of a book about our platoon in Iraq.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Covered by the Above.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Of all these pictures, there exists only one person deserving of gratitude or recognition, and that is the last one.

The Marine standing beside the donkey was Joshua D. Snyder. He was my friend, roommate, teammate and fellow pool hustler. I took that picture while we were on patrol in Afghanistan, he was then LCpl Snyder, who lived in Maryland.

He is now Cpl. Joshua David Snyder, who lives in Arlington National Cemetery, due to wounds suffered during combat in Falujah, Iraq. 30 November 2005.  May he rest in peace, because if a good soul such as his can't, then there is no hope for the rest of us.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

IHT said:


> me, back in '92, Hohenfels, Germany, CMTC (which is now called JMTC or some crap).


I can confirm 100%, just by looking, that the photo is of Hohenfels. All of a sudden my feet are covered in mud, I'm cold as hell, and I'm thirsty for some Hefeweizen.

I'll have to dig out some photo.


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

*Beginning of our tour of duty in Nov 06!

David*


----------



## buckeyeray77 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm at basic right now (on block leave) and don't really have any photos. And everyone that's posted before me, you guys are legendary. I can't wait to get out of ait so I can get over and replace a few guys so they can come home and see family. You all have done your part, and I can't wait to do mine. Thanks so much to you all.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ironeagle said:


> *Beginning of our tour of duty in Nov 06!
> 
> David*


Lookin good, Colonel. When are you getting a star? :tu


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

One of my buddies caught me napping in our workshop after a long night on the midwatch and running drills all day afterward.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

fl0at said:


> Of all these pictures, there exists only one person deserving of gratitude or recognition, and that is the last one.
> 
> The Marine standing beside the donkey was Joshua D. Snyder. He was my friend, roommate, teammate and fellow pool hustler. I took that picture while we were on patrol in Afghanistan, he was then LCpl Snyder, who lived in Maryland.
> 
> He is now Cpl. Joshua David Snyder, who lives in Arlington National Cemetery, due to wounds suffered during combat in Falujah, Iraq. 30 November 2005. May he rest in peace, because if a good soul such as his can't, then there is no hope for the rest of us.


I'm with you brother.....its tough as He11 for the friends and family of the fallen. Members of a military unit are closer to each other and the loss is just a great regardless of family blood ties. The fallen will not be forgotten and those on active duty will be in my thoughts and prayers until the day my journey home ends. OOH RAH!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Ironeagle said:


> *Beginning of our tour of duty in Nov 06!
> 
> David*


Huah! When I was still Captain Pistol (I don't want to post my last name!), I participated in the III Corps MRX down there at Hood right before y'all deployed! Stay safe over there and enjoy those cigars!


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

pistol said:


> Huah! When I was still Captain Pistol (I don't want to post my last name!), I participated in the III Corps MRX down there at Hood right before y'all deployed! Stay safe over there and enjoy those cigars!


ah pistol - don't be shy. Did we meet during the MRX? I was helping out in the JOC.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:r

I don't look as regal as some of you other cats.


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I don't look as regal as some of you other cats.


Grow a three day beard and kick back against a file cabinet, that should at least get you close to my regal appearance. :ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Ender said:


> One of my buddies caught me napping in our workshop after a long night on the midwatch and running drills all day afterward.


My favorite scene to walk in on! :r That looks suspiciously like the SLQ-32 Equipment room. Wait a minute, I think I know your Chief! I might have to send him this pic... :r

Just kidding. My old Sea and Anchor station was in the radar room, with my cheek pressed against the nice cool deck. :al


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's me with my finger on the button.


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> My favorite scene to walk in on! :r That looks suspiciously like the SLQ-32 Equipment room. Wait a minute, I think I know your Chief! I might have to send him this pic... :r
> 
> Just kidding. My old Sea and Anchor station was in the radar room, with my cheek pressed against the nice cool deck. :al


You are correct about my location. :tu I'm pretty sure my chief was there when this was taken, I earned that nap. :ss I got my DD214 over a year ago, so it doesn't matter who sees me slacking now. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Here's me with my finger on the button.


Master Chief's actually work? I thought you guys just made coffee and yelled. :r


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Lookin good, Colonel. When are you getting a star? :tu


no stars for this boy! I'm already three grades higher than I ever imagined! LOL!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Ender said:


> You are correct about my location. :tu I'm pretty sure my chief was there when this was taken, I earned that nap. :ss I got my DD214 over a year ago, so it doesn't matter who sees me slacking now. :r


Working 12-18 hours a day, seven days a week can be fun, eh?  Hope you're enjoying the civillian life, I'll be joining ya sooner or later. :ss



Darrell said:


> Master Chief's actually work? :r


Oh Hell No! I was a Senior when that photo was taken. :r


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

I've done three short 6-month tours in Iraq both before and after retiring from the Army. 2003, 2005, and 2007. I'll like begin my fourth at the end of the summer. I do get to return for about 6 weeks by at the end of this month. Can't wait!

I'm the guy with the mustache below.

Here's a pic at after convoying to ABU G in 2005, 









a pic before loading on a UH60 saround midnight,









and a pic at a lunchen with President Bush sometime between my 2005 and 2007 tours.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

billhud said:


> I've done three short 6-month tours in Iraq both before and after retiring from the Army. 2003, 2005, and 2007. I'll like begin my fourth at the end of the summer. I do get to return for about 6 weeks by at the end of this month. Can't wait!
> 
> I'm the guy with the mustache below.
> 
> ...


Boy how things have changed. Mr Johnson & Mr Nixon never took the time to swing by the RVN to chow down with me.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Boy how things have changed. Mr Johnson & Mr Nixon never took the time to swing by the RVN to chow down with me.


The lunch wasn't in Iraq. It was in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ironeagle said:


> no stars for this boy! I'm already three grades higher than I ever imagined! LOL!


:r

Hey a bird is a helluva an accomplishment, and retirement check. :tu:tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Great thread, and great pics. Thanks for your service guys!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your service! Let's see some more pix! Here is one of my friend "Natty."


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all. I'm a flightline crew chief for the Air National Guard, been in two years and am an E4. First picture is me sitting on the crew door in training, second is one of the aircraft I work on. Credit goes to David Townsend on the second photo. I'll have millions of photos come next January.


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

I think just about everyone here knows about my brother dying on January 26 in Iraq but I wanted to share some pictures of him. He loved the army, loved his job, and was career. 

In this first picture he's the guy lying down in the front:


A close up...


On February 13th, we buried him at Arlington National Cemetery. I love my little (big) brother and will miss him every day for the rest of my life. 
I came home with these:


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

miana_silvius said:


> I think just about everyone here knows about my brother dying on January 26 in Iraq but I wanted to share some pictures of him. He loved the army, loved his job, and was career.
> 
> In this first picture he's the guy lying down in the front:
> 
> ...


*Thank-you so much for sharing these Darlene. I realize it must be very difficult for you. I can't speak for everyone here, but just know that your brother's service and ultimate sacrifice was appreciated. RIP.*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> *Thank-you so much for sharing these Darlene. I realize it must be very difficult for you. I can't speak for everyone here, but just know that your brother's service and ultimate sacrifice was appreciated. RIP.*


I agree 1000%


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

stig said:


> I agree 1000%


It is sobering when we hear of a loss, especially close to home, however we do appreciate his sacrifice and thank you for sharing your pictures of him.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Darlene, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother... I was lucky enough to serve with guys just like him (B Company, 3rd Battalion, 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment, Iraq 03-04), and it tears me apart to hear of their sacrifices. I was in the 82nd ABN, and we had a little rivalry thing going on with the 101st ABN; it was fun to give each other grief, but we always knew those guys took care of business. Your brother looks like a real bulldog, and I'd bet that he was extremely good at what he did. He will never have to run to the sound of the guns again, may God bless him, the All Americans, the Screaming Eagles, and all the other men and women overseas in harm's way.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> *Thank-you so much for sharing these Darlene. I realize it must be very difficult for you. I can't speak for everyone here, but just know that your brother's service and ultimate sacrifice was appreciated. RIP.*


Ditto- nice tribute! Bless 'Em ALL!


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a little more rank that that know but love the pictuer of the little guy.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Even though I'm now retired from the Army, I can't seem to stay away. This is in Baghdad last week.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

billhud said:


> Even though I'm now retired from the Army, I can't seem to stay away. This is in Baghdad last week.


Woot!!! Striker with the slated armor.

Retired US Army here as well. Just left Mid Jan after my second tour. Here is a picture of me at a location atop a tower with my bud Lt Kim. Lt Kim turned me onto cigars. Reminds me..i need to throw him a cigar bomb.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Diesel said:


> Retired US Army here as well. Just left Mid Jan after my second tour. Here is a picture of me at a location atop a tower with my bud Lt Kim. Lt Kim turned me onto cigars. Reminds me..i need to throw him a cigar bomb.


The ol' VBC. Isn't that Z lake right behind you?


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a really cool shot!



billhud said:


> Even though I'm now retired from the Army, I can't seem to stay away. This is in Baghdad last week.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I don't look as regal as some of you other cats.


holy sh*t, darrell!!!
does your Daddy know you're wearing his uniform??

on the bright side, you'll never get in trouble for not shaving


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> holy sh*t, darrell!!!
> does your Daddy know you're wearing his uniform??
> 
> on the bright side, you'll never get in trouble for not shaving


:r You do look young dude!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i could photoshop that head on a newborn baby and nobody would be able to tell it wasn't real.

just messin darrel*l*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I want to share some pics that CigarDoc sent me. Thanks Chris :u

Chris wrote:
Here's a couple of pics of me in Baghdad, with my father. One is the
smoke shack "The Havana Lounge" on the roof of his camp. One of me and
pops on Sadaam's throne, One of me with the "Victory over America"
palace in the background. It was never finished, LOL


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

On side is Victory over America and the other is Victory over Iran. Not only was that palace never completed it also took a couple of JDAMs.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

pistol said:


> I just got out, no thanks needed; I had too much fun to be thanked! In fact, thank you (taxpayers) for paying for my education!:ss Here's one of my favorite pictures from Iraq. I'm holding the picture of Saddam, and one of my team leaders is pulling security on the dirtbag for me! I was an 82nd Airborne guy, and I loved my time in the service, but I'm definitely having a lot of fun as a civilian now!


I'm glad you wipped the smile off that rat bastard Suddam's face.


----------



## rander212 (Feb 4, 2008)

Many thanks to all of you that served or are still serving.


----------



## silversvt01 (Mar 7, 2008)

A big thank you to everyone who has served. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

This photo was from a TDY to Buenos Aires, Argentina. I was on this trip when 9/11 happened. The pic was published in the USAF magazine "Airman". ('01/Stationed at Hurlburt Field/MC-130H Talon I & II)









Just a photo from Hurlburt Field, FL during and LOA award.
('03/Stationed at Hurlburt Field/MC-130H Talon I & II)

My wife and I at her CCAF (Community College of the Air Force) degree '07.
('07/Stationed at Langley AFB/3C071 Communications-Computer Systems Operations)


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

Great photos Ben!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ironeagle said:


> Great photos Ben!!


+1 :tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

Great times! (when above the surface)


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

IHT said:


> i could photoshop that head on a newborn baby and nobody would be able to tell it wasn't real.
> 
> just messin darrel*l*


:r

Thanks Greg.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

here i am reenlisting for the last time before I retired atop Iwo Jima at the sight of the flagraising


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

jack7382 said:


> here i am reenlisting for the last time before I retired atop Iwo Jima at the sight of the flagraising


Awesome! I was under the impression that Iowa was/is off limits. Were you able to do this because you were a Marine? I mean- "are a Marine" because once a Marine etc.....


----------



## botl_cpt (Mar 5, 2008)

I would like to thank every one at CLUBSTOGIE, and especially those of you who are TROOP SUPPORTERs. I recently recieved my first box from CLUBSTOGIE via "newcigarz"...thank you.

Attached is a photo of a small portion of our group. Our group spands the entire rank and branch sturcture of our great military. We have young enlisted members all the way to a one star general spanning the Army, Navy, Air Force, and a few "former" Marines.

Once again thank you "newcigarz" and CLUBSTOGIE.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

botl_cpt said:


> I would like to thank every one at CLUBSTOGIE, and especially those of you who are TROOP SUPPORTERs. I recently recieved my first box from CLUBSTOGIE via "newcigarz"...thank you.
> 
> Attached is a photo of a small portion of our group. Our group spands the entire rank and branch sturcture of our great military. We have young enlisted members all the way to a one star general spanning the Army, Navy, Air Force, and a few "former" Marines.
> 
> Once again thank you "newcigarz" and CLUBSTOGIE.


The pleasure is ours. Thanks for your service. I salute you all.

:u :u :u


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

botl_cpt said:


> I would like to thank every one at CLUBSTOGIE, and especially those of you who are TROOP SUPPORTERs. I recently recieved my first box from CLUBSTOGIE via "newcigarz"...thank you.
> 
> Attached is a photo of a small portion of our group. Our group spands the entire rank and branch sturcture of our great military. We have young enlisted members all the way to a one star general spanning the Army, Navy, Air Force, and a few "former" Marines.
> 
> Once again thank you "newcigarz" and CLUBSTOGIE.


Good pic Sam and good fortune on the CS "Bomb"! What happened to the ARA deck? Those guys are no fun, huh? LOL


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

botl_cpt said:


> I would like to thank every one at CLUBSTOGIE, and especially those of you who are TROOP SUPPORTERs. I recently recieved my first box from CLUBSTOGIE via "newcigarz"...thank you.
> 
> Attached is a photo of a small portion of our group. Our group spands the entire rank and branch sturcture of our great military. We have young enlisted members all the way to a one star general spanning the Army, Navy, Air Force, and a few "former" Marines.
> 
> Once again thank you "newcigarz" and CLUBSTOGIE.


Great Pic! Thanks for sharing! :tu:u


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Awesome! I was under the impression that Iowa was/is off limits. Were you able to do this because you were a Marine? I mean- "are a Marine" because once a Marine etc.....


Once in a while there is a need to use Iwo as base of operations, usually when moving jets to OZ. I was able to time it that we did one of these missions and I was able to re-enlist at the same time. I here is a pic of that Col. next to me as he has Montechristo Habana that he is smoking.
A great thing about being outside of the states, is the ability to try such things.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a pic of me and my fellow squad members from the 109th SFS while serving in the Big Sandbox back in the early part of 2002.I served in the Air Force from 94-03. I'm the 8th one from the left.


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a great picture! 



Thurm15 said:


> Here's a pic of me and my fellow squad members from the 109th SFS while serving in the Big Sandbox back in the early part of 2002.I served in the Air Force from 94-03. I'm the 8th one from the left.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

From Derek - CS member Blackjeep


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys check out assaultnco's photos of the mudhouse, here is a link to his 
CS gallery. Thanks for sharing Steven.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/3174


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Just enlisted yesterday in the Air Force. Probably won't go to BMT until the end of August or beginning of September though. I'll contribute to this thread once I get through and actually have some pictures of me in the service.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Savvy said:


> Just enlisted yesterday in the Air Force. Probably won't go to BMT until the end of August or beginning of September though. I'll contribute to this thread once I get through and actually have some pictures of me in the service.


Good for you, and thanks! Do you wanna pilot or?....


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Just enlisted yesterday in the Air Force. Probably won't go to BMT until the end of August or beginning of September though. I'll contribute to this thread once I get through and actually have some pictures of me in the service.


Man it's gonna be hot down in San Antonio that time of year! I went through during October-November and we still had days where we could not do PT or even march in the sun.


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. Captain Jason Carter coming to you live from beautiful Afhanistan. I have been in since 1996 and this is my 3rd deployment. I am in the National Guard and have been since my commission. The weather here was cold this past winter (-28F) and it hot last year (119F) in the shade. All in all, great tour and look forward to going home.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

McCharlie said:


> Man it's gonna be hot down in San Antonio that time of year! I went through during October-November and we still had days where we could not do PT or even march in the sun.


Yeah I know its going to be brutally hot then, but BMT goes from 6.5 to 8.5 weeks in October, so I'm going to try to get in before that happens. The earlier I can get to Tech training the better :tu Still not sure what my job is going to be yet, I should know in a couple more weeks.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Yeah I know its going to be brutally hot then, but BMT goes from 6.5 to 8.5 weeks in October, so I'm going to try to get in before that happens. The earlier I can get to Tech training the better :tu Still not sure what my job is going to be yet, I should know in a couple more weeks.


They told me I would get the eight weeks too...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I know I've been doing more and more research on it and it looks like they've been using it for awhile...

Trying to see if I can find something that says they're doing it. Supposedly they were supposed to do it last year but something fell through. They're supposed to do it at the end of this fiscal year...but I wouldn't be surprised if that happened to fall through again...


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

DixieLandMan said:


> Hi everyone. Captain Jason Carter coming to you live from beautiful Afhanistan. I have been in since 1996 and this is my 3rd deployment. I am in the National Guard and have been since my commission. The weather here was cold this past winter (-28F) and it hot last year (119F) in the shade. All in all, great tour and look forward to going home.


Thank-you for your service, stay safe, and I trust you are getting plenty of stogies!


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

enjoy your time in the hot sun!


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Yeah I know its going to be brutally hot then, but BMT goes from 6.5 to 8.5 weeks in October, so I'm going to try to get in before that happens. The earlier I can get to Tech training the better :tu Still not sure what my job is going to be yet, I should know in a couple more weeks.


When I was in I reported June 1st. You should be all right, Drink only water with every meal. Guys that did'nt fel out left and right.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

in this first one at the 1:00 min mark I am the guy second from the left in the back

I know most of the people in these two videos


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Savvy said:


> I know I've been doing more and more research on it and it looks like they've been using it for awhile...
> 
> Trying to see if I can find something that says they're doing it. Supposedly they were supposed to do it last year but something fell through. They're supposed to do it at the end of this fiscal year...but I wouldn't be surprised if that happened to fall through again...


Thank you for your service. What AFSC are you taking on?


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

partagaspete said:


> Thank you for your service. What AFSC are you taking on?


I'll know in the next week or so, I'll post up when I have everything figured out.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Savvy said:


> I'll know in the next week or so, I'll post up when I have everything figured out.


If you end up being a crew chief I can give you an idea of what that will be like. Hope you get a job you like:tu.


----------



## socalwinegirl (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd also like to thank all of you in the military (past and present) for your service. I have so much respect for everybody who has served. My husband is ex Air Force and a Vietnam Veteran. He is the cigar smoker of the family and I just sit close to him and inhale the lovely smoke!!! We make a great team. Hubby was a flight line mechanic and he still LOVES airplanes. He is going to an airshow this week at March Air Force base in California. Airplanes put a huge smile on his face (almost as much a good ceegar) and of course a good woman!!!

Socal.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

socalwinegirl said:


> Hubby was a flight line mechanic and he still LOVES airplanes.


A crew chief? I work on the flight line as well on C-130's. Some 130's are so old we may have worked on the same aircraft! That is if he worked on 130's. Post some pics from his military days if you got'em.


----------



## socalwinegirl (Apr 30, 2008)

McCharlie said:


> A crew chief? I work on the flight line as well on C-130's. Some 130's are so old we may have worked on the same aircraft! That is if he worked on 130's. Post some pics from his military days if you got'em.


Hi McCharlie,
Hubby worked on some C130s, but he said he mostly worked on F-4's. I'd have to dig through his archives to scan some photos. He's got some art prints hanging in his office of old airplanes. Some of them are even signed by the Flying Tigers!!

Anyway, I am askeered of airplanes. Go figure-- so I marry an airplane buff. They are too loud and they go too high for my liking!!

Socal


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

socalwinegirl said:


> I'd also like to thank all of you in the military (past and present) for your service. I have so much respect for everybody who has served. My husband is ex Air Force and a Vietnam Veteran. He is the cigar smoker of the family and I just sit close to him and inhale the lovely smoke!!! We make a great team. Hubby was a flight line mechanic and he still LOVES airplanes. He is going to an airshow this week at March Air Force base in California. Airplanes put a huge smile on his face (almost as much a good ceegar) and of course a good woman!!!
> 
> Socal.


Welcome to the Jungle WIne girl. I am a re-formed Crew Chief (B-52's).
I am now a special duty medic and am trying to go do a JPAC mission to Vietnam or Laos. "Until they All Come Home" is thier motto I believe and I could think of no better honor than to be a part of bring some of our troops home for family and friends. Hopefully (fingers crossed) I get it.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Have a few pics of the recent deployment on this link.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/holubphoto/

Might even be one of me in there. Enjoy


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Savvy said:


> I'll know in the next week or so, I'll post up when I have everything figured out.


3C0X1 or 3C0X2. Basically computer programming/computer system opertaions. Looking forward to it, its been a field I've been interested in.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Hopefully this works. It's suppose to be a picture of the hubby in front of one of B-1's,he's a crew chief on them. Also he use to be a crew chief on the C-130's maybe a few of you have worked on the same planes. 
Shellie


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

never worked on a C130 but have jumped out of a helluva lot of 'em.

One of my favorite "right place at the right time" photos...

How NOT to land on a drop zone....


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

tobii3 said:


> never worked on a C130 but have jumped out of a helluva lot of 'em.
> 
> One of my favorite "right place at the right time" photos...
> 
> How NOT to land on a drop zone....


Hey, those look like boots where your head should be!


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

OUCH! Talk about a bad PLF.:hn


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

tobii3 said:


> never worked on a C130 but have jumped out of a helluva lot of 'em.
> 
> One of my favorite "right place at the right time" photos...
> 
> How NOT to land on a drop zone....


T10. -1C for me.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Jump from an OV10. That'll get your adrenaline pumpin'!


----------



## guitar4001 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been in the Army for about 6 months. I'm a 2LT in 3BCT 10th Mountain Div. Fort Drum, NY. We deploy to Iraq _soon_.

Right now i'm at JRTC in Louisiana. We finish up here on 21 May. Fun stuff. :hn


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

guitar4001 said:


> I've been in the Army for about 6 months. I'm a 2LT in 3BCT 10th Mountain Div. Fort Drum, NY. We deploy to Iraq _soon_.
> 
> Right now i'm at JRTC in Louisiana. We finish up here on 21 May. Fun stuff. :hn


Ahh yes Ft Drum "Land of the Frozen Chosen" I will be back there in a couple months only to finally PCS out of there. Of course out of 2 years there I have only seen it for about 6 months.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

put some new photos of Iraq up on the site
http://www.flickr.com/photos/holubphoto/


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

soon to be @ BAGRAM


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Make sure you provide your mailing info so we can adopt a soldier in need of some smiles.....:ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

With Max Moga- Raptor demo pilot and his buddy before the refuel mission. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154165


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Lots of Airmen and Army...where my Marines at? C'mon DevilDogs...


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hey room, i'll work on getting some photos up here shortly!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

CPT Milligan, New York Army National Guard since 1989. 12 Years enlisted Infantry, then 7 in the Officer Corp (Dark Side). World Trade Center, Oct-Nov 2001, Iraq 2004-05, Afghanistan 2008-present!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

USMC 1/96-11/03 Sgt 0451

This is during a HAHO jump package in Guam with 5th Force Recon. '98 I think.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

snkbyt said:


> soon to be @ BAGRAM


See you there!


----------



## Br00klynBoricua (Jun 7, 2008)

FOB War Eagle
7 Dec 07 - Present

:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Br00klynBoricua said:


> FOB War Eagle
> 7 Dec 07 - Present
> 
> :ss


My thats a pretty big ring you have there :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Just wanted to say Hey room, i'll work on getting some photos up here shortly!


jon would definalty love to see some of you and the boys herfing it up over there!!!
:tu


----------



## Br00klynBoricua (Jun 7, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> My thats a pretty big ring you have there :tu


Yea....that's what some people say....LOL


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Figure i'll post some up










Iraq 03 during invasion










03 iraq q-west










03 iraq mosul


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

My with my little sister when she graduated basic training.


----------



## cateyes033 (Jul 1, 2008)

C 3/16FA Baumholder Germany 84-86
A 92FA Fort Hood TX 86-88
4/41FA Fort Benning GA 90-94
2ND Trans Fort Hood TX 94-96
233RD HET PLT Fort Benning GA 96-99
1/11TH INF Fort Benning GA 99-01
187ORD BN Fort Jackson SC 01-06 (retired)

MACHTE NOVA VIRTUE


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

At a request of several I was able to grab a shot of the 0330 meeting crew. The three of us light one up every morning (given your random exception days) thanks to the cigars for troops donations.


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=368&i=p70401082rg4.jpg


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

0330!?!?!?! Oh man I don't miss the military! HAHAH Be safe bro.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe one morning I will have to come down and join you guys. Maybe when night when I can't sleep.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> 0330!?!?!?! Oh man I don't miss the military! HAHAH Be safe bro.


Am an old man now but wish I could hump a ruck again!!

Airborne!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> At a request of several I was able to grab a shot of the 0330 meeting crew. The three of us light one up every morning (given your random exception days) thanks to the cigars for troops donations.
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=368&i=p70401082rg4.jpg


Great Pic! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

How the heck do you smile like this at 0330, cigar or not? :r :r This makes me smile. Thanks.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

macms said:


> How the heck do you smile like this at 0330, cigar or not? :r :r This makes me smile. Thanks.


well two outta 3 smiles aint' bad.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good news is we might be adding a fourth! Thats 3/4 smiles to come hopefully.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Good news is we might be adding a fourth! Thats 3/4 smiles to come hopefully.


Alright!!! That brings up the batting avg to .750 from .667


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Alright!!! That brings up the batting avg to .750 from .667


Right on brotha! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Looking good war dogs! Stay low and come home safe!


----------



## OaktownSGT (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry for not smiling lol. I will hang from the rafter upside down so I fit in rofl:r.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

OaktownSGT said:


> Sorry for not smiling lol. I will hang from the rafter upside down so I fit in rofl:r.


Actually I got in more trouble in the Marines for smiling.

Something about "Devil Dogs don't smile"  :r:r:r


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

just wanted to add my face to the thread lol i am the one with ME over my head hahahaahhahh


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like a good time with the guys.:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

One of the last herfs for Tobii's Deployment and he brings me a Shark! Great preview to the box i have resting but i think I should be gifting him the smokes! That's tobii for ya!


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=137&i=p7130125id1.jpg

Tobii and leasingthisspace (SGT Hall) starting it off right!


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=137&i=p7130124iw5.jpg

Enjoy! :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Great to see, thanks for sharing :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> One of the last herfs for Tobii's Deployment and he brings me a Shark! Great preview to the box i have resting but i think I should be gifting him the smokes! That's tobii for ya!
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=137&i=p7130125id1.jpg
> ...


You guys need to stop going to the same barber...:r


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Great thread, I will see if I can dig up some pictures from Graf.
US Army 77-83 Field Artillery 
9th ID and 1st AD
105 and 155 mm
Thanks to all of you for your service in both "peacetime" and war.

Cold War Veteran


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

This were of me nubbing a great smoke. A gift from Tidefan73 a RP 90. What a great smoke. I ended up with a blister from that $*$*^$ thing though.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Me in Iraq 1991









I'm on the left.









Gettin' on the R&R boat...









FLY ARMY!!

-Mark.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

miana_silvius said:


> I think just about everyone here knows about my brother dying on January 26 in Iraq but I wanted to share some pictures of him. He loved the army, loved his job, and was career.
> 
> In this first picture he's the guy lying down in the front:
> 
> ...


It must be dusty in here... I should call the HVAC people... Damn eyes...

-Mark.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

*A couple from 2005*

ABU G.










On a flight line about midnight getting ready to move to a diffent locale.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Lunch with the boss after returning from my second deployment downrange.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Stuck in Tikrit in 2007 trying to fly out. Ended up in a C130 to Sather AFB Baghdad with my team mate, a SPC dog handler, a working dog, and nothing else in the middle of the night. Both the dog and his handler were cool guys. I can't seem to find any photos from 2003. I'll have to search for those sometime.


----------



## LANTSailor (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not in this particular one, but it seemed appropriate. Half way night on deployment. "The smoking lamp is lighted, for cigar smoking only, in Chief's Quarters, Crew's Mess and the Wardroom from 1930 to 2200."


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

This is some of the guys I work with, you can't tell but they are slipping down the slope in these pics.














It was a good night.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

Another Cold War Vet checking in... was a military policeman in the army from 1979-1883. Spent time at Ft. McClellan, Al (basic/AIT)., Ft. Benning, Ga., and (West) Germany. Made Sgt. E-5 before I returned to the world then spent a few more years in the ready reserve. We are the forgotten soldiers from the era when the threat of nuclear war hung like a pall... I should know as I spent months guarding nukes...

Will post pics when I can...


----------



## Ubergopher (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry about the size, I haven't bothered to resize any of them yet, but this is me about about a week ago enjoying a cigar at a local ANP checkpoint.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I served 4 years in the USMC with 3rd Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Division at Camp Lejeune, NC. I spent 6 months on a Med cruise and 6 months in Okinawa with 1 month of that tour in South Korea.

1. Hangin' out with buds at a bar in S. Korea (I'm on the left)
2. At my first Marine Corps Ball, November 10 1994 (on the left again)
3. A not so pleasant day in the jungle on Okinawa; I would have really enjoyed a cigar right then!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

A bump for our servicemen


----------



## bwrightsman (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know what smokes more the stogie or the smoke in my hand.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Just returned from Bagram, Afghanistan. Here a a couple pics.

The Illinois National Guard crew.









The C-130 maintenance unit










Me getting the Afghanistan Campaign medal










On the way out!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Ironeagle said:


> *Beginning of our tour of duty in Nov 06!*
> 
> *David*


Hooah Sir! And thank you Sir!

:tu


----------

